# Domina Colas



## leafminer (Jan 20, 2010)

This one is just waiting to turn amber


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking good leaf....I hate waiting for amber....


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 20, 2010)

looking good LM


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking GREAT!!!! 

Hope you add some more shots.

A full frontal would be nice also.:hubba: :hubba: 

DD


----------



## HATCH (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking Really Nice, Won't Be To Much Longer..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

ahh I want one!!! maybe I will order some of those seeds soon!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

She's sexy Leaf!


----------



## BBFan (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, Hey, Leaf!

Somebody got a nice new camera!  I can't wait to see the things you've been up to.

Nice twins there!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah it's nice to see that the cam takes nice pics...have you tried macro with it yet?  My girlfriend bought the exact same camera saturday, but she won't let me mess with it until she has figured everything out...read the book etc.  I wish she would hurry up allready!  My grow will be done in another 3 to 4 weeks, and I want to show off my hard work!

It does take nice clear pix!  I can't wait to mess with ours (hers) lol


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 22, 2010)

*nice buds miner..... mmmmmmm looking tasty....
LH*


----------



## 420benny (Jan 22, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ahh I want one!!! maybe I will order some of those seeds soon!



Nice pic! And, 2dog, you may have an addiction


----------



## leafminer (Jan 23, 2010)

The main thing with this camera is the autofocus often focuses on something else when taking close-up. I need to read the handbook so as to focus manually. Then I think my shots will be more consistent.
I had to chop that one, but the next plant is bigger so I am aiming for some mega-bud pics, haha!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

Congrats LM on getting Bud Picture of the Month!


----------



## leafminer (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks! 
This month looks like a tough one to judge, already, some great shots in there.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Nice pic! And, 2dog, you may have an addiction


 

yah yah yah ur just as bad...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 15, 2010)

*looking simply gorgous leafminer ,
,its makin me want to do them again maybe when i have my hps back up *


----------



## leafminer (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks!
Haha! When was the last time you grew the Domina? 
Me, I would love to grow the A.I. again if I could find some of the original pheno, but I won't take the risk after what happened with the Mystic.
I'm thinking of trying some autos.
"So many strains, so little space."


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

hmmmmm nice


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Haha! When was the last time you grew the Domina?
> Me, I would love to grow the A.I. again if I could find some of the original pheno, but I won't take the risk after what happened with the Mystic.
> I'm thinking of trying some autos.
> "So many strains, so little space."



What do you think of the A.I. vs the Domina?

Not just the high, but how they grew?

DD


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

Your patience will soon be rewarded


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

gonna be a mega trim sesh!


----------

